# Anyone else overwhelmed?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I LOVE all the info this forum provides, so many great informative suggestions. So much so that at times i will find myself trying to accomplish everything posted and become quickly overwhelmed. It almost feels as if you don't do these things and do them NOW you will just fall further behind your competition. I sell Funny T-Shirts so i suppose that was my first mistake as this market is flooded. I have however committed too much effort and time to just quit so I will keep on trucking. Just wonder if anyone else ever feels overwhelmed with marketing, SEO, advertising, etc. and how do you deal with it? Thanks!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL...

YOU ARE NOT ALONE!

Take things on-step-at-a-time...

Sure it's cliche...

Many a morning I get to my shop and become overwhelmed with ALL the things I have to accomplish...and that's just for the day! Try to relax and focus on one aspect at a time. Make a couple lists...one for the near/immediate future...and one for longer term goals. Cross them off after you reach each one. Stay as organized as possible and don't forget to breathe...LOL. Looking back at crossed off things really gives me a more "concrete" sense of accomplishment and motivates me to go to the next task.

Make your immediate space comfortable. I light a few candles and turn on some music often...whatever works for you.

Just a few ideas...

Stay motivated and be well...


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh and one more thing...LOL

As far as the competition thing? I have people ask me about my "competition". I know what they mean but I respond that I have no competition because I choose not to _and_ no one does what I do the way I do it. 

I say it in a nice way so it sounds confident and not like an a--

LOL!!


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

With today's market you have to be creative, you have to set reasonable goals and than improve on them a little at a time. 
As for competition ( what is that) remember everyone has their own style. What it boils down to is that you give the best product at a fair price and that your customers are happy. 
Do u know you can spend about $100.00 per month and get $10,000 per month in business
all you have to do is be creative

keep the faith.



Rob de


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

**raises hand**


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I know it gets frustrating at times because i look to see what i believe to be either equal or just a notch above me competitors are doing as far as Google page rank, daily views, site worth, etc. and I always feel to be so far behind.


----------



## gunawr (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your frustration, Basikboy!

I opened my clothing line store since 2009 in Bali, Indonesia. I recently got back to the US with no intention to expand the line here, due to the lack of knowledge about strategy to expand clothing line in the US. I was planning to get back into the secure corporate job, until the harsh reality set it with the current job market here in the US. 

So, without a job, I have to learn a lot of these from scratch, and it has been overwhelming. I started the quest by getting the online shop up, and getting some exposure through social medias. I realized that these efforts may not pay off quickly, but through patience, hard work, and prayers, we will harvest what we sow.

*Cheers
RayGun


----------



## VegasT (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello from Las Vegas, 
It's like you know me!! hahaha. Something that works for me when I find myself in that situation is waking up extremely early, before anyone else is up (this usually means going to bed by 8:30 or 9:00pm the night before and waking up at 3 or 4 am) Scientific research shows this is the time of day your body is biologically programed to rest better. Also, it will give you an opportunity to take 30 minutes to plan your day ahead. If you are like me, you are not too good at keeping an itinerary made too long ago, so this let's you plan your immediate future and what RIGHT NOW actions you will take to get you from where you are to where you want to be. Remember, you wont do this for the rest of your life, just until you get things under control. 
Dedicate at least one hour in the morning (when everything is quiet and peaceful) to map out where your company is and where you want to take it. When thinking about that remember that you will run out of resources ($$$) before you run out of "Ways to Improve Your Business" marketing calls and methods. So what I'm trying to say is that take the best method and follow through with it. Ideas and methods are like one's own children "Mine is the best". LOL. So develop your own idea and run! Or get someone else's proven one and run! Don't compete with anyone... we are all running a different race, our resources are different, and by comparing yourself to someone else, you lose sight of your own goals. 
So have fun and dedicate yourself to your goals and ideals. 
Well, to sum this up because I have to go. Wake up early, envision, plan ahead, follow through, and have fun.


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

I design my shirts and on top of that I handle the marketing, blogging, inventorying, labeling, planning / attending events, budgeting funds, shipping, PR, vendor relations, this and that, that and this and etc, etc......(plus I still have a 9-5 job!!) it TRULY is, without a doubt, EXTREMELY overwhelming!! But in the end, it ALWAYS feels so AMAZING to see all of the hardwork pay off in the end. Opps, I didnt mean to say hard 'work'...I meant hard FUN! I love everything about my brand and I love that I control where it's going. And NOTHING can beat that feeling / freedom.

http://furfaceboy.com


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

You are not alone.... I am here with you. Haha. Seriously, it's crazy, but helping other people on this site makes me feel better. Whether it's utilizing their facebook presence or graphic design help - it makes me feel tons better to pay it forward.
I tend to get into my "hopeless funk" stage when I look at the websites and artwork of some of the big players (www.junkfoodclothing.com - for example). But helping brand new guys out is a great perspective builder and then I usually find that I appreciate the progress I've made much more. 

Hope that helps,
Chris


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I've felt that way, in fact I kind of feel that way right now, trying to get everything ready for the holidays and all. Marketing on the Internet is tough, since there's so many T-shirt sites out there, but so few channels in which to market them. Even if you're in a niche, it can be hard. Everybody's trying to make it to the top of Google, everybody's using social sites (except for me anyway - I found it to be more of a waste of time than anything else).

I try to remind myself when I look at other T-shirt sites that there really aren't any like my own, and that over the past year (which was my first year) I did fairly well and acquired at least somewhat of a fan base, with customers who absolutely love the shirts that I create. I actually printed out some of the pictures submitted to my "Wearing Lincoln Apparel" page and put them on my wall for me to look at on days when I'm feeling low or overwhelmed.

Right now I'm kind of stuck in a rut, at least with my website - for some weird reason I'm getting a lot more Google traffic than I used to (which is GOOD), but sales haven't increased (which is frustrating). Maybe people are just waiting right now (still the beginning of the holiday season). And I keep looking for holiday art/craft shows (I generate most of my sales locally) but never find out about them until it's too late to sign up. 

Is Lincoln Apparel fun? YES.  I absolutely love designing shirts, and seeing people react to them, and have fun wearing them, it's like seeing one of my dreams come true in slow motion (I have several related projects devoted to Lincoln and his legacy - Lincoln Apparel is one), though during periods like this it can feel overwhelming or frustrating too.

"I shall always try and preserve one friend within me, who never fails me, to tell me that I have acted right" - A. Lincoln


----------

